# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  النهضة الحسينية

## كاظمي أحسائي

*ما هي حقيقة النهضة الحسينية ؟*
*باختصار حقيقتها :* هي أنها وضحت الوجه الباطني للإسلام , فكما أن النبوة والرسالة تجسدت في شخصية الرسول الأكرم " صلى الله عليه وآله " , فإن الولاية التي هي امتداد للنبوة تجسدت في شخصية سيد الشهداء أبي عبد الله الحسين " عليه السلام " , والنبي الأكرم " صلى الله عليه وآله " أعطى تصويراً فريداً لهذه الحقيقة حين قال : " حسين مني وأنا من حسين " .
فالإمام الحسين استمرار للإسلام كما قال أحد العرفاء : 
" الإسلام محمدي الحدوث والوجود وحسيني البقاء والإستمرار "

----------


## همسات وله

الله يعطيك العافيه 
وعساك عالقوة دوم

----------


## محمد

الله يعطيك العافية 

على هذه الجهود الرائعة

تحياتي

----------


## الباسل

" الإسلام محمدي الحدوث والوجود وحسيني البقاء والإستمرار 
نعم بالفعل الاسلام كذلك كما عرف من قبل المعرفين ووصف من قبل الواصفين بعد التحقيق والتدقيق هذا هو الاسلام.
مشكور اخي الكريم على الموضوع الممتاز جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وحال بينك وبين النار.
تقبل خالص تحيات اخوك 
الباســـــــــــــــــــل

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

أشكركم جميعاً على تواصلكم اللانهائي

الله يجعلكم من خدمة أهل البيت "ع"

تحياتي

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وعساك على القوة 

تحياتي 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

الله يعافيش

مشكورة على المرور

تحياتي

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

تسلم اخوي 
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه 
الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*


*احسنت اخي ورحم الله*
*والديك..*
*ومأجور..*


*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## نور الشمس

يعطيك العافيه يااخووووى

بارك الله فيك

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

مشكورين جميعاً على المرور والتعقيب

تحياتي

----------

